
Ask HN: AI generated IP - sharemywin
If I build a program and it generates text, code etc. Do I own the copyright on that text, code etc?
======
CharlesDodgson
I'm going to get all spacey here, but if it crashes and creates nothing, is
that nothing itself art?

Or is the coder and the computer working together in the plan to create auto-
generated art, actually the work of art.

I think with art it's very abstract, with code it's a little fuzzy too. The
creation of the AI is what's novel to me, that's the smart thing.

It's like creating a process of producing the end result which is the
code,text etc. The output is the output of the AI. The person who owns the
process most likely owns the output.

Right no the process and code to the AI is yours. If you decide to license
someone else to use the process and build on it. Then I guess they own the
output, but that's something that would be negotiated.

I really don't know, I'm just thinking out loud.

We may need a lawyer, a philosopher and an ethicist to thrash this out to get
a real answer.

------
bediger4000
Good question. I suspect you'll have to go to court and get a ruling after
fighting it out. The "Monkey Selfie" case seemed like a giant waste of time,
as animals can't own copyrights, but that went to court.

I have an "AutoMondrian" program that creates "art", and I'm not sure what the
copyright status of the "art" is.

[http://stratigery.com/automondrian.php](http://stratigery.com/automondrian.php)

I think this grey area demonstrates that "Intellectual Property" is pretty
much a false concept.

~~~
meric
If I build a paintbrush and then it paints a painting when I throw it at the
canvas?

------
arrmn
It's an interesting topic, basically the question is who is responsible for
the actions.

A somewhat related topic, an artist created a bot that randomly bought stuff
from the darknet, drugs, fake shoes and a passport. But the artist did't get
into any trouble.

~~~
sharemywin
That seems like a slippery slope..

